# Indiana Support Group



## shygirl2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone with social anxiety in Indiana want to have a SA meetup? We could hold the meetings for free at a public library, and sometimes we could plan fun activities around town. I'm in central Indiana, near Indianapolis...


----------



## indianapolisgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm near Carmel.


----------



## shygirl2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm near Fishers. The Carmel library has a free meeting room upstairs.


----------



## aol1973 (Jul 26, 2011)

*support group*

hello, I am looking for a support group, I live in Kokomo, but could drive to carmel


----------



## tack77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there an SA support group available in the Fishers/Carmel/Noblesville area? I would like to start one asap! Thanks!


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

I live in Fishers. I definitly need someone to talk too.. email me or pm me if you ever wanna talk.


----------

